# 'Ground Pine'



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

is what we always called this pretty little club moss. We have quite a bit of it on the Empire but don't see it too much everywhere. It is Lycopodium complanatum.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

Around here folks call it running cedar. It is a pretty little plant!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

MN issues a permit to collect ground pine if I'm correct. It sells to florists for about $70/lb. I think ours looks different if we are talking about the same type of plant. 

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/forestry/um/carefulharvest_brochure.pdf

Added link. It looks like they don't allow harvest of ground pine on public land.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We call it ground pine also. What I call club moss looks more like a fir branch sticking out of the ground.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We have it here and call it "Crows Feet". It is great for ornamentals and loves the back shaded part of our garden.


----------



## annie.oaktree (Nov 15, 2011)

A little late but that picture is actually ground cedar or running cedar like someone else said. Ground pine is also a club moss but looks like a tiny pine tree. Ground cedar and ground pine are difference species though both Lychopodiums. You can tell the difference because a ground cedar has scales like a cedar plant. I always like to imagine they are the forests of a miniature world where little people look up at them as tall tall trees. It's a fun writing exercise for kids to tell them that and have them write stories about the little worlds.


----------

